# Crow's Nest Space Family Assorted Poses



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Folks!

Sorry for the long long silence. I made major changes last summer and I am finally coming out with the products I promised last year! 

There's lots of cool stuff coming soon, but for now, I have a huge load of the Space Family Assorted Poses in Uniforms packed up and ready to go and lots more coming this week and next... I won't be running out any time soon!

These are 35 scale figures that work great in the Moebius Jupiter 2, see pics below. I am printing stickers and instructions tomorrow and then shipping them off! Note that there are 9 figures in the set... duplicate Will and John both seated and standing... Don seated only... allow for a number of possible combinations... hands are adjustable to rest on backs of chairs or on edge of astrogator on some figures... study photos included.

I closed my website to re-do it myself... I will be re-opening it soon, but for now I will be stocking up CultTV and SSM catalogs and just selling through them. Many of you have been e-mailing me to hurry hurry hurry so please forgive me for not filling orders directly... as many of you are aware, I adopted a little girl from China 6 months ago, and that has seriously reduced the time I have to devote to this. I just don't have time to mass with individual shipping packages... it's hard enough to build all the kits and get them shipped off in bulk to the catalogs. 

I think you will all be very pleased with the quality of the sculpts and castings!

Cheers

Drew

ESTIMATED price is about $75 a set


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I think they look great Drew!:thumbsup:


I just sent you a PM Sir...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looking good.And the price is?:thumbsup:


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

He said about $75.00 a set. I think they look great!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Looks great, Are those season 2 fiqures ? I can't see close enough to see if they have turtleneck shirts of season 3 or collard shirts of season 2, left my glasses in the truck.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow - those look great!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

bert model maker said:


> Looks great, Are those season 2 fiqures ? I can't see close enough to see if they have turtleneck shirts of season 3 or collard shirts of season 2, left my glasses in the truck.


 They have the season 2 collars.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Drew, They all look fantastic, great work. Will you still be making the freezer tube figures?
I cant find them anywhere. And is there any plans for a B9 robot to complete the set?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Freezer Tubes still available... I will restock the catalogs with them this week as well. No B9 robot because there is one in the upcoming 35 scale Pod and Chariot and it made no sense for me to duplicate the effort.

Thanks for the kind words! 

Drew


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Whatever happend to the jet pack?


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

I am looking for all of them and can not find trhem anyplace


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

that is because they have been out of stock for months... which is why I switched over all my casting to these new guys... sorry about that... I have a load of kits here and the catalogs will be restocked with everything very soon, I am shipping kits out to them tomorrow and they should stay stocked much better than they have in the past.

The Jetpack... well that kit is still in the hands of one of my old casters, but I still don't have any... I will probably re-master that too, but right now I have to concentrate on the bigger kits to try to get myself out of red ink.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

A few more pics as I am finishing up instructions...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Space Family Saucer Figures are on their way to Cult and SSM catalogs!


They may sell out quickly, but no worries, I have plenty here to re-stock them immediately! 

I apologize for not selling direct right now, but with the new baby I just don't have time to do the shipping. I am well stocked with kits all packed up and ready to go and I will ship out to the catalogs the instant they let me. I will put my site back up at some time in the future, but for a while I will sell just through the catalogs. Feel free to PM me if you want anything I make that they aren't carrying. 

Cheers!

Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

The Saucer Figures are up on CultTV site right now and should be up on SSM site very soon. They may sell out quickly but I will restock them immediately. They are both fully stocked up on all my figure sets, as a matter of fact!

Cheers

Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

CultTV Sold out first set of Saucer Figures right away, I sent him another bunch of kits this morning so they should be available again in a few days.

SSM has a bunch but they haven't put them up on their site yet, so those of you that want them just keep an eye out.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow they look really great drew, I look forward to picking a set up,
now I was wondering what figure sets that you produced are 
still available I would like to pick up LIS Chariot and FS-1 Figure
sets but everyone seems to be out. Also I was wondering when
you had planned to release your Fantastic Voyage PROTEUS kit?

Finally They was some talk awhile ago that you had planned to do
an LIS set of figures for the Polar Lights J2, Do you still plan to do
this?

fortress


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Fortress
Cult has Chariot Figures and Freezing Tube Figures in stock... SSM has them too but has not yet put them up on their site.

New Saucer Figures have been shipped to both Cult and SSM so look for them to be in stock tomorrow or the next day again.

Flying Sub Figures are scarce right now... but I am sending new masters to Jimmy Flintstone tomorrow and they should be consistently available from now on starting in about 5 weeks or so.

Now that I have figured out manufacturing... I have my PL scale J2 figures that will go into production in a few weeks... but behind a few other projects, they will be available some time in the next few months I can say with confidence now. 3 sets... Freezing Tube, Assorted poses, and Family Portrait... will include a robot or robot will be made available.

Proteus in 48 scale is rolling like gangbusters... HOT pics and announcements very soon.

Also another new surprise kit is already finished and in prodcution... so new stuff soon!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Fortress

I see SSM has put their Crows Nest Products up... their Chariot Figures are already sold out but they have 4 Flying Sub Figures listed available... Cult still has Chariot figures for sale but is sold out of the Flying Sub figures... the Flying Sub Figures are the figs that won't be restocked for at least a month... so go grab them... all others I have kits here ready to re-stock


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Space Family Saucer Figures are back in stock and available now over at CultTV. 
Drew

oh... and I hope one of you will post some pics of your figs in your build! I don't have time to do a build, so I myself have never seen them actually IN the saucer except to check fits.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

drewid142 said:


> Space Family Saucer Figures are back in stock and available now over at CultTV.
> Drew
> 
> oh... and I hope one of you will post some pics of your figs in your build! I don't have time to do a build, so I myself have never seen them actually IN the saucer except to check fits.



Just ordered mine!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Awesome liskorea! Post pics!

The Space Family Figures are now in stock at both CultTV and Starship Modeler! In fact, pretty much all Crow's Nest Kits are in stock except for Flying Sub Figures, and those will get re-stocked very soon.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Drewid for all the updates, All your products look just great.

I Will be looking forward to the release of your Fantatic Voyage Proteus
I have the Lunar Models version but your just takes it to a whole other level.
By the way any chance you might at some point produce a set of crew figures
for the LOG polar lights Spindrift kit? I think that you would make a killer set of
figs for the spindy.

fortress


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

liskorea317 said:


> Just ordered mine!


My kit already is on its way home!! :woohoo:


----------



## raidernationhef (Jan 23, 2011)

Btw, Drew.....Is there a smaller scale "JUPITER 2" for sale in model kit form? I saw one at a hobby shop that was like 110.00 bucks, I could park my car in the box! I dont need one that big.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Raidernationhef,

If you can find it, the 1/48 Polar Lights Jupiter 2 is only 12" in diameter (as opposed to the 18" Moebius kit).

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Raider... The Polar Lights kit is probably what you are wanting... but it is expensive if you can find it these days... Cult has it in stock right now if you jump on it...

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Jupiter-2-from-Polar-Lights--original-issue_p_722.html

I will be offering a set of figures for it very soon... right after wonderfest ( just can't get it done before) in sort of portrait pose that can stand in or outside the ship, to allow those that already built her to just pose them out front... that set will include a robot... TINY!


----------

